# inp() outp() I/O access equivalent in FreeBSD



## azizi (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi

I'm going to develop an application that need*s* some direct hardware access. *I*n linux or windows *I* use inp() and outp() functions to access hardware, how can *I* do that in freeBSD FreeBSD*?* *I* can not find io.h or something similar there in freeBSD FreeBSD.

*T*hanks*.*


----------



## trasz@ (Apr 8, 2012)

See "man io" (io(4))


----------

